# The O.C. "The Graduates" 5/18/06 Season 3 Finale *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

So who's gunna die?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

To the surprise of practically no one -- and the delight of certain TCF members who need not be named...



Now, if they would just bring back Lindsay!


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

So it was in fact, Marisa.

I love this show, but if rumors are correct, and Taylor, Trey, Trey's trashy girlfriend and Kaitlin get bigger roles, I'm done.

Bringing back and/or expanding upon those characters aren't going to do anything for "The O.C."

Where do they go from here? It's been a great, fun, entertaining ride. 

But perhaps it's time to let it go.

I will say this though....Mischa Barton's storyline has all but killed (no pun intended) The O.C. for me. At least Johnny and Marisa are out of the picture. I'm presuming Volchek will be as well....

...and how exactly, are Sandy and Kirsten supposed to support their lifestyle and two kids in college on his (soon to be once again) government salary? Remember, Kiki no longer is #2 in charge at The Newport Group (hell, she doesn't even work) and there was no inheritance when Caleb passed away, so what now?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't mind Taylor and maybe Kaitlin getting a bigger role but but Trey and his ho girlfriend? Come on thats lame! I don't think Marissa really added that much to this show anyways and always brought Ryan down. Finally she decides to clean up her own mess (with Ryan's help of course) and dies for it. I bet Ryan is going to nuke Volcheck next season unless he got arrested for vehicular manslaughter. So much for the rumor of Sandy having a heart attack! I thought Marissa had a good death scene and Ben did a good job showing emotion.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Kirsten and Julie's matchmaking business will take off and do huge business.

And if anyone thinks this show is going to actually let Summer and Seth get to Rhode Island, they've got another think coming.

Of course, if the show doesn't work out, there are a few alternatives for Thursday at 9 -- the busiest TV hour of the week!


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Kirsten and Julie's matchmaking business will take off and do huge business.
> 
> And if anyone thinks this show is going to actually let Summer and Seth get to Rhode Island, they've got another think coming.


You know, I've always like the interaction between Kirsten and Julie. Hopefully we'll see more of it in the fall.

No doubt that Marisa's death will somehow keep everyone in California for college, that is, if they even decide to attend right away. Surely Ryan, perhaps rightfully, at the very least, will use this as an excuse to postpone his studies.

What about Luke and Jimmy? It would be nice to get those guys back. I can see them having a limited role given their place in Marisa's life.

Bet on seeing Kaitlin take over Harbor and headlining all of those school scenes....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It's so nice to be able to finally retire "Die, Marissa! Die!"

Perseverance pays off. 


Of course, I have little doubt it'll quickly become "Die, Kaitlin! Die!" next season.

The O.C. is nothing if not predictable.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

The shark has been jumped. It's all downhill from here. Not that I'm going to mis Marisa, but I don't see how they are going to connect all the main characters when they will be in 3 different parts of the country.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Seems to me Kaitlin's more of a Julie type. She'll probably be the devil to Taylor's little geeky angel.

Let me reiterate: There's no way on God's green Earth that Ryan, Seth, and Summer are going anywhere outside the O.C. Not going to happen. Nuh-uh.


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

So is said person really dead?


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

edrock200 said:


> So is said person really dead?


I imagine she is gone, based on everything I've seen and read about Mischa Barton's desire to move on to "feature films" and other opportunities.

Nothing is set in stone though. There's still wiggle room, but I believe she's done.

Frankly, the show may be better off without her.


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

That was, by far, the most boring season finale I've seen yet this year.

The only good part was the silent, no music ending with the person dying.....

The rest was...ick...


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

Sorry people Jimmy won't be able to make it to the funeral, he wasn't able to make it to the graduation.

And why can't anyone take Ryan's mom to the airport?

I think I was more sad about that nice old Land Cruiser burning up than Marisa being dead.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yeah, that was a shame about the old Land Cruiser. Of course, this show can't hold a candle to Smallville as far as wrecking cars go. 

Volchok is a dead man. And Ryan may be spending some time in incarceration next season on account of it.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

FlugPoP said:


> I think I was more sad about that nice old Land Cruiser burning up than Marisa being dead.


There was no question in my mind that as soon as Ryan's mom gave him the car that it would be toast.

I also thought the episode was pretty darn boring. I actually fast forwarded through the death scene. Yawn. I'm one of the rare ones who was never bothered by Marisa - she always wanted to find the best in people (Ryan, Oliver, Volcheck) and she never forced Ryan to save her, that was his deal. But the writers also didn't make her easy to like, giving her some awful storylines.

I may watch one or two episodes next season to see where they go, but I have no interest in Mini-Marisa or Taylor or any other characters they might be bringing in.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I am three episodes behind and was going to avoid this thread so that I could be surprised. But thanks to yahoo news it is plastered as one of the stories on their front page titled "Mischa Barton's 'O.C.' Character Killed" Thanks for the spoiler yahoo.  :down: :down:


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

I liked the line the writers threw in there about Oliver. "I don't regret anything that happened. Except Oliver, maybe." Almost like they were making fun of themselves. :up: 

I think they know that this show, for the most part, is donesky.

Oh, and the death scene? Was I the only one thinking, "They aren't really going to have a slow-mo shot of Ryan holding Marissa when the car blows up, creating the oh so original "sillouhette of fire!"


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Why did Ryan think he needed to _go_ and get help. Where was his cellphone?

Did Taylor really basically say she had had a 3 way with her prom date and his friend? :O

When they showed the Toyota starting to catch fire, I thought that they were killing her off Chef style. I was waiting for mountain lions to appear and start chewing her up.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Taylor's ruined Korean BBQ for me forever. Darn you, Taylor!

Just so you know, I'm talking about Korean restaurants. Although I would not be averse to a BBQ with two beautiful Korean ladies.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Taylor's ruined Korean BBQ for me forever. Darn you, Taylor!


Not me!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Taylor's ruined Korean BBQ for me forever. Darn you, Taylor!
> 
> Just so you know, I'm talking about Korean restaurants. Although I would not be averse to a BBQ with two beautiful Korean ladies.


Does this help?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

<sigh>

After Marissa said she was going to go work on a boat, I thought maybe she wouldn't be the one dying, and they would kill off Kaitlyn some how. I think I can handle having Kaitlyn in the show some more, but bringing Trey (and his g.f.) back? Please.

Of course, I think it's been obvious they all won't go there separate ways. Seth didn't get into RISD until January, so he stays. That will make it easier for Summer to stay in OC as well. Ryan will need to take care of business with Volcheck.....


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

will I miss marissa....no. Seriously, thank you so much for this death. "now I want to bring my A's to B's," nice line mini coop.

So will everyone be taking time off to mope before january when they all enroll in Hearst or OC University? 

Will Kirsten regain control of the Newport Group? They do need money. And what happened to Sandy wanting to be able to be there for his wife and his kids? Now he wants to work lots of hours for little pay, then sing kareoke.


----------



## johnconaway (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm not so sure she is dead. remember last year ended with a shooting, and it looked Trey was dead, and Bingo, he showed up for few episodes this year. I don't think you can count anyone out at this point. 

I really think Mischa Barton is going through some contract negotiations, and this is the way the producers are sending her a message. They really have the option to go either way now.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Maybe Marissa actually died when she ODed in Mexico, and they have all been in purgatory since then.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

johnconaway said:


> I'm not so sure she is dead. remember last year ended with a shooting, and it looked Trey was dead, and Bingo, he showed up for few episodes this year. I don't think you can count anyone out at this point.


That is not even funny to joke about.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

if mischa wanted off the show, she should've just went off to greece.. to have her die like that is stupid.. unless this was the final show of the series, then yeah i understand. 

but with the competitition next season and with out coop, i think the OC has finally "jumped the shark"


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Man there sure are alot COMPLAINER'S in here!......Makes me wonder why people would watch a show THEY COMPLAIN ABOUT?!...........GREAT SHOW!......I LIKED MARISSA and will be sad to see her go....I also think it's a mistake for them to get rid of her. But hey characters die all the time.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

KRS said:


> Maybe Marissa actually died when she ODed in Mexico, and they have all been in purgatory since then.


We were the ones in purgatory having to watch her for 3 years.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Does this help?


I don't get why people hate her, she's cute and her personality grew on me. I hope she's around alot next season.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

cyke93 said:


> if mischa wanted off the show, she should've just went off to greece.. to have her die like that is stupid.. unless this was the final show of the series, then yeah i understand.


I'm thinking the same thing Why the need to kill her off? With her "sailing around in the Med", they could have talked abotu her, made little jokes abotu her being gone, etc. And of course, she could always return.

As far as Taylor goes? I'm still on the fence. She is kinda cute (the character). Will she stay in OC? If so, why?? She doesn't seem to have even remotely a "good" reason to.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I do think that it was very silly and pointless to have a lot of the episode be about Marissa, and her dad, and sailing for a year, only to kill her off.

What was the point?

It wasn't shocking to kill her, if we thought we weren't going to see her next year anyway.

-smak-


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

smak said:


> I do think that it was very silly and pointless to have a lot of the episode be about Marissa, and her dad, and sailing for a year, only to kill her off.
> 
> What was the point?
> 
> ...


The more I think about the ending, the more I think that they've left a "slight" window open for Mischa to return to the series should she desire to do so.

Frankly, I just don't think that she can carry a movie....I definitely don't see her as being a huge actress or anything.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

KRS said:


> When they showed the Toyota starting to catch fire, I thought that they were killing her off Chef style. I was waiting for mountain lions to appear and start chewing her up.


Well, we know she's not dead because she didn't poop.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey all you gripers! Not happy that the show has taken a detour from its dizzying heights in Season 1? Well, looks like the O.C. will get a "reboot" next season.

Here's a good article about the season finale that articulates what has gone wrong with the show in the past year or so, but also gives a reason to be hopeful that the show can return to its former glory.



> Facilitating this will be creator Josh Schwartz, who left the past couple seasons to other writers and producers, and is returning to guide what could very likely be the series' swan song.
> 
> Schwartz, in an interview with Entertainment Weekly, said he intends to jettison the moodiness for more wit and winsomeness. (Fear not, though -- he also told the magazine it won't turn into "the Muppet babies" or into something resembling the latter years of Beverly Hills 90210, in which the characters conveniently ended up at the same college.)


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm thinking the same thing Why the need to kill her off? With her "sailing around in the Med", they could have talked abotu her, made little jokes abotu her being gone, etc. And of course, she could always return.
> 
> As far as Taylor goes? I'm still on the fence. She is kinda cute (the character). Will she stay in OC? If so, why?? She doesn't seem to have even remotely a "good" reason to.


i will watch the first few episodes of the next season just because it would be some pretty good performances by all the actors. but after that? we'll see. but with out marissa there, it really makes a big void

maybe if they could bring luke and anna back t ohelp fill the void, then thatd be interesting, but all the new characters of late, im not particularly interested in. volchek seemed to have promise but once he hooked up with marissa, that was gone, johnny's cousin (yeah i already forgot her name), need i go on.

and y use the death card again, they had johnny die not too long ago? i just dont get it. i wanna avoid using the term "jump the shark" for now


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Bring back Lindsay!


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Bring back Lindsay!


I second that


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Bring back Lindsay!


Was it just because she was cute? I mean, she was a little bit sassy at first but then seemed to have no personality whatsoever. I don't get all the interest in her. If it is pure looks, then I understand that (that's the only reason I'd enjoy having Trey back) but her character left a lot to be desired I thought.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

She was cute. But you're right -- they do need to give her another shot of sass. She got all wrapped up in that "Caleb is my daddy boo hoo hoo" crap and lost her edge.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

ya...and she's pretty hot...bring back sassy lindsay!!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Seth's wit and banter was what hooked me on the show.

But it's been gone for so long. No wonder he didn't get into Brown.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think they totally cheaped out on the Seth getting into Brown storyline. The old Seth would have come up with some brilliant scheme to get him in!

I was reading a local Phoenix rag and noticed that "Seth" is a drummer in some band coming to Phoenix. I forgot the name of the band but I'm sure the information is out there.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I think they totally cheaped out on the Seth getting into Brown storyline. The old Seth would have come up with some brilliant scheme to get him in!
> 
> I was reading a local Phoenix rag and noticed that "Seth" is a drummer in some band coming to Phoenix. I forgot the name of the band but I'm sure the information is out there.


*Big Japan*. It also has Bret Harrison (of Grounded For Life/The Loop) on guitar.

I've never heard them, but Google is my friend.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I think they totally cheaped out on the Seth getting into Brown storyline. The old Seth would have come up with some brilliant scheme to get him in!


I think it would have cheapend Brown University if they had Seth successfully scheming his way in.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

KRS said:


> *Big Japan*. It also has Bret Harrison (of Grounded For Life/The Loop) on guitar.
> 
> I've never heard them, but Google is my friend.


MySpace can be your friend, too. 

http://www.myspace.com/bigjapan


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I just watched the final three episodes today. I was pretty surprised, since I had not read about it beforehand. At first, I thought she must not be dead, but then I came onto the computer and saw how badly Barton wanted to leave, and it was the real deal. 

I always find it stupid, when people leave these shows. So rarely does anyone go on to do anything of much significance (ok, maybe it's significant to them).  

Strange to think we'll have a completely different look and take on the show next year. I'm not sure if I'm ready for that. However, it should be interesting. Still, Marissa was always a favorite of mine, particularly when they had her with better story-lines. I think it's a pretty big loss. However, I suspect I'll love the show just as much after a few episodes. 

November is so far away though. Five months + .


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

This show can last another 2-3 years if the average killing off 2 characters every year which would be quite good for a primetime show.

Who is Barton's financial advisor? She could milk this for a few more seasons then reap the mega rewards of syndication.

Frank


----------



## NJDEVS (May 2, 2005)

I think the whole "sailing plot line" was meant as a "farewell to Marisa." They kind of used that as a way to wrap up her character by focusing the ep on her departure. I thought the same thing about his cell phone!

And I admit they seemed to recycle Marisa's storylines, but I still liked her...and Kaitlin's going to be VERY annoying!

Are there really talks of Trey coming back?


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

I finally completed the 3rd season and thought I'd share this link:

http://www.tvgasm.com/archives/clipgasm/002166.php

The video was really well done and is worth a look.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dromomaniac (Jul 26, 2003)

bcrider said:


> The video was really well done and is worth a look.


Excellent production value. :up:


----------

